# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Shootings and a bomb blast in Paris

## GramChop

...happening now.  

God be with Paris now.

----------


## amyb

This is not good!

----------


## GramChop

Last report is 18 dead and many injured.  A hostage situation at a concert hall, too.  Devastating.

----------


## amyb

Yes, 60 to 80 hostages taken by these terrorists being reported now

----------


## KaraBrooks

I just read about this as well.  Valerie - stay safe on your last night.  Truly devastating.

----------


## KaraBrooks

Now at least 26 dead in Paris.

----------


## amyb

Valerie-take care. Horrible reports down here-saying a coordinated terrorist attack as taken place in Paris

----------


## GramChop

Yes, Valerie....do be careful!

----------


## katva

oh how awful.  Just turned on the news, and heard at least 60 dead.  This is so awful.

----------


## GramChop

image.jpg

----------


## Bart -my real name-

image.jpeg

----------


## JEK

image.jpeg

----------


## Valerie

We're heading to the airport now and hoping for the best... we are getting mixed reports as to if our flight will be leaving...

----------


## KevinS

Hugs, Valerie.

----------


## amyb

Safe travels Valerie.  Let us know how you make out.

----------


## MIke R

Valerie...I have a very good friend who lives  in Paris who I just spoke to...PM me if you need any local help with things

----------


## Valerie

Thank you all so much for thinking of us. We just arrived home. It was a bit nerve wracking this morning but both our flights arrived safely. Security was greatly increased at CDG of course but things moved along well. We're thankful our travel was smooth and are keeping Paris in our thoughts and prayers.

----------


## bto

Safe and sound.  So glad to hear this Valerie.   I hope when you have time you'll share your precious memories with us.  Want to hear about the ballet.  God bless.

----------


## amyb

Welcome home!

----------


## JEK

So glad you are home.

----------

